# Food Chat Rooms



## pompeyams

hi all I have been given to names for food chat rooms 1st egg and 2nd the kitchen have any of you been on in these rooms or know of any food chat rooms chef talk will always come first but im interested to see what they are like any info will be appreciated
love pompey


----------



## isa

I don't know of any chat rooms on food Pompeyams. Nicko does organised chats every so often. You know we could always set up our room on IRC.


----------



## pompeyams

Good idea it would be nice to talk in real time


----------



## isa

Yes it would be nice. IS anyone else interested?


----------



## svadhisthana

I am ! I am!


----------



## kimmie

Count me in!


----------



## isa

Ok everyone knows how IRC works? All we need is a name for the chat and a time to meet.


----------



## plum

That would be interesting! Probably best if someone explains the rules...just in case.


----------



## isa

Good point Plum.

Irc = Internet Relay Chat. You can download the program at: http://www.mirc.com/

It's really simple to use. Just need to connect to the right server. The program will already have a list of servers, just go down the list until you find a efnet server. If you don`t see any, here are some you can add to the list:

irc.magic.ca
irc-w.primenet.com
irc.home.com

I know they don`t say Efnet but trust me they are. You will need a nickname, sometime the one you choose is already taken, in that case use your imagination and select another one.

Once connected, you need to join the chat room. You will see a status window, click on the line and type:

/join #Chefcafe

And voilà you will be in. Any question?


----------



## diegocaramba

Hi everyone!
today I was doing some cooking in my kitchen in Bolivia and I noticed a weird color in my salmon. La Paz is a very high city and it is understandable for the food to taste different here. But to change colors? to purple?


----------



## petalsandcoco

I believe it is the bloodline, it has a strong taste, just trim it off , cook as usual.

Petals.


----------



## notthisagain

Just took over a really small restaurant, having trouble figuring storage. Anyone have any good advice for tiny walk-ins?


----------



## akat

what type of place, numbers per service, frequency of deliveries,  menu ?


----------



## kelly2

_hey guys i really love food mmmmm,but we hardly get nice things but all my friends knw me as eating a lot all of us to its so good so tell me about you guys and only food /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif_hope im not boring/img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## veganhealthshop

Visit veganhealthshop.com and see all the vegan products you can use for baking, cooking and other needs.


----------

